# Upgrade program scam



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I love the $239 price for existing customers. I am currently a 9 year tivo customer and I have a Tivo series 2 (lifetime) and Tivo HD ($6.99 monthly). The upgrade program shows if I want the tivo premier I have to start paying $10 on BOTH my premier and old tivo hd. Now Im ok with paying 10 a month on the premier, but Im very unhappy about you changing my old premier plan to 10 a month. I wont be upgrading if tivo treats a long time customer like this.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

ok, don't upgrade than!


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

jmill said:


> ok, don't upgrade than!


hehe  I probably will upgrade but Il prob. buy from amazon so I can keep my 6.99 plan on my old tivo and 9.99 on premier.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Johnwashere said:


> hehe  I probably will upgrade but Il prob. buy from amazon so I can keep my 6.99 plan on my old tivo and 9.99 on premier.


he meant do not use the upgrade plan, which you are smart enough to not do. The 6.95 a month is indeed an old grandfathered price when MSD was young. I have 3 accounts like that and also watch carefully. The programming on the website likely just does not take those lower prices into account, which is to TiVo incs' benefit or course, and thinks it is doing a favor by making the new box the MSD box.

You can try calling in to TiVo and have a human manipulate things correctly for you. Or wait for Amazon which might have a price below the retail and thus you get your 'upgrade' benefit while leaving the old 6.95 account in peace to keep chugging on


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Johnwashere said:


> I love the $239 price for existing customers. I am currently a 9 year tivo customer and I have a Tivo series 2 (lifetime) and Tivo HD ($6.99 monthly). The upgrade program shows if I want the tivo premier I have to start paying $10 on BOTH my premier and old tivo hd. Now Im ok with paying 10 a month on the premier, but Im very unhappy about you changing my old premier plan to 10 a month. I wont be upgrading if tivo treats a long time customer like this.


If you purchased a NEW lifetime with the premier would you still keep the $6.95 grandfathered price?


----------



## lvthunder (Apr 4, 2002)

They might be able to get it for you if you called them on the phone.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Johnwashere said:


> I love the $239 price for existing customers. I am currently a 9 year tivo customer and I have a Tivo series 2 (lifetime) and Tivo HD ($6.99 monthly). The upgrade program shows if I want the tivo premier I have to start paying $10 on BOTH my premier and old tivo hd. Now Im ok with paying 10 a month on the premier, but Im very unhappy about you changing my old premier plan to 10 a month. I wont be upgrading if tivo treats a long time customer like this.


read Tivo web site, I saw you can transfer you lifetime to the premier.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jmill said:


> ok, don't upgrade than!


men I don't know what are you in this forums, because the only thing you do is critizar the people, try to be a better person and the life going to treate you better.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm pretty pissed about this. I currently have a Lifetime Series 1 and a $6.95/mo HD. I just did the online upgrade of my Series 1 to a Premiere XL w/ lifetime and now my account shows I have $9.95/mo service on my HD. The current upgrade offer leaves your original lifetime intact. Why the hell would they up the monthly cost of my HD unit??


Edit - After looking closer at my online Tivo account, it says "Scheduled Plan" for the $9.95. Which means that when my 3 year term on the HD is up, my plan will go from $6.95 to $9.95/mo. You actually have to drill into the option that says "Change This Future Plan" to see what you are currently paying. Seems backwards - show me that I'm paying $6.95 on the main screen and then when I drill into the future option, show me the $9.95 amount. OK, not so pissed now...


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Welcome to the "hate club".

Trust me. I know!

Seems to me, around here, you can't have your opinion unless it is met with approval from the others.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All you have to do is buy the Premiere at the discount. Have the old plan transfer to the Premiere which will be at $6.95 a month. Use the old box for 60 days that the service stays active on it. Then after 60 days either sell it or get service at either $10 a month or lifetime service. And do the same when the term ends on the Premiere at $6.95 a month.
Lifetime wil be at the $299 price for the multi service discount. Which gives you a 2.5 year break even point.


----------

